# CX 'Worlds'



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Feb 2020)

UKs first podium place in an Elite mens race, with a silver.....

Plus an U-23 Womens podium too!!




https://www.britishcycling.org.uk/g...-at-the-UCI-Cyclo-Cross-World-Championships-0


----------



## johnblack (4 Feb 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> UKs first podium place in an Elite mens race, with a silver.....
> 
> Plus an U-23 Womens podium too!!
> 
> ...


..and he could've rode the under 23's for an "easier" title, fair play to the boy, how long can he stay away from the World Tour?


----------



## screenman (4 Feb 2020)

Did you see the woman's race, awesome.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Feb 2020)

johnblack said:


> ..and he could've rode the under 23's for an "easier" title, fair play to the boy, how long can he stay away from the World Tour?





screenman said:


> And he barely trains on a CX bike...
> 
> Did you see the woman's race, awesome.


Sadly not


----------



## screenman (5 Feb 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Sadly not



You can find it on youtube.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Feb 2020)




----------



## DRM (5 Feb 2020)

Excellent result, the rainbow jersey was only going to one person, everyone else racing for silver and bronze, well done Tom Pidcock


----------



## Spartak (6 Feb 2020)

View: https://www.facebook.com/UCIcyclocross/videos/2361143037511069/


----------



## roadrash (19 Feb 2020)

M.


----------



## Milkfloat (19 Feb 2020)

roadrash said:


> M.V.D.P takes 1st place with Tom Pidock 2nd and T.Aerts 3rd,.... Wout Van Aert 4th, I enjoyed that



You have spoiled it now


----------



## roadrash (19 Feb 2020)

yeah I know, but ive only just watched it, I don't usually watch cx


----------



## Dogtrousers (19 Feb 2020)

Milkfloat said:


> You have spoiled it now


That's my Easter TV viewing ruined.


----------



## DRM (19 Feb 2020)

I wonder if the other CX riders are now praying M V D P will get an offer he can’t refuse to go full time on the road and give someone else a chance!


----------

